# Please help me ID!



## ah_hup (Nov 5, 2006)

hi pls help me id these new cichlids that i just bought thanks!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Aulonocara stuartgranti "Red Shoulder" male (old books may call it A. hansbaenschi)

2. hybrid so called "OB Peacock", looks female

3. hybrid so called "OB Peacock", looks male

4. Copadichromis borleyi "Red Fin", looks female

5. Red Top Zebra of some sort


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

^ Spot on 1-4
5.Metriaclima Greshakei (Red top Cobalt)


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

Xenomorph said:


> ^ Spot on 1-4
> 5.Metriaclima Greshakei (Red top Cobalt)


You are looking for the name of Ice blue the greshakaki are the ice blues w/ a tip of redish orange on the dorsal fin and tailfin , the Red Top is Metriaclima pyrsonotos I have a pair of each in my tank. The number 5 is the Red top, Metriaclima pyrsonotos


----------

